# TEGUTALK T-SHIRTS ARE HERE!



## RehabRalphy (Nov 11, 2007)

COWHER said:


> All shirts sizes, small, medium, large, and extra large, will be $15 TOTAL! that is shipped to your door.
> The tegutalk staff has worked out this deal so we can keep the cost to you the tegutalk community down.
> the shirts are going to be a 50/50 blend so they will not have much shrinkage at all. they will be black shirts with white and red designs. Unfortunately what you see is what you will get. I can not do custom shirts because it will put our special deal in jeopardy,(when given a mile you don't want to ask for the world.) By the way I designed these shirts for free :shock: , the printing will be free :shock: , all that you are paying for is the shirt, the ink cost, and shipping, THATS IT 8) :lol: 8) ! no one is making any money off of these shirts this is for all of us.
> So here is what they will look like!
> ...


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 11, 2007)

wicked awesome. cant wait to see the lay out!!! if we order a T can we get a magnet thrown in!??


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 11, 2007)

PuffDragon said:


> wicked awesome. cant wait to see the lay out!!! if we order a T can we get a magnet thrown in!??



Yup


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 12, 2007)

Looks good, very striking design. Glad you liked my suggestion, Bobby.


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 12, 2007)

You bet, thanks for the advice Jif, I think the rock!! :wink:


----------



## greentriple (Nov 12, 2007)

Can we get it with the printing on the back?


----------



## Tegudude (Nov 12, 2007)

How about if they preorder and add $5 we could get are username and herps names printed on the back


----------



## Guest (Nov 12, 2007)

Tegudude said:


> How about if they preorder and add $5 we could get are username and herps names printed on the back



I'd rather have my real name and username on the front corner and the print on the back, but good suggestion.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 12, 2007)

Probably can't do customs. The setup fee for doing printing is quite expensive for one design.

There will be printing on the back.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

All shirts sizes, small, medium, large, and extra large, will be $15 TOTAL! that is shipped to your door. 
The tegutalk staff has worked out this deal so we can keep the cost to you the tegutalk community down. 
the shirts are going to be a 50/50 blend so they will not have much shrinkage at all. they will be black shirts with white and red designs. Unfortunately what you see is what you will get. I can not do custom shirts because it will put our special deal in jeopardy,(when given a mile you don't want to ask for the world.) By the way I designed these shirts for free :shock: , the printing will be free :shock: , all that you are paying for is the shirt, the ink cost, and shipping, THATS IT 8) :lol: 8) ! no one is making any money off of these shirts this is for all of us. 
So here is what they will look like!





these shirts will be available in all sizes. XXL and up have to be charged a $1.50 per extra X (so a XXL is +$1.50 a XXXL is +$3.00 ect.) orders will be taken untill December 30th 
For all orders please include the following information.


small quantity :
medium quantity :
large quantity :
X-Large quantity :
XX-Large quantity : 
and so on .....

also please include full shipping address.
payments that are accepted are through paypal and can be sent to <!-- e --><a href="mailto:[email protected]">[email protected]</a><!-- e --> 
Again please include all info listed above!

here is an example:

Small: 0
medium: 1
Large: 0
X-Large:2

Matthew Cowher
345 Walker Road
Boogerville, MA 01612
Total paid is 45 dollars total
include this info in your paypal payment e-mail
In behalf of Bobby (Varnyard) and the rest of the tegutalk community I would like to Thank all of you and remember orders will be taken again in June 2008 and shipped in time for the Daytona show!


----------



## Mike (Nov 12, 2007)

Wow, they look great! I can't wait to buy one.


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 12, 2007)

COWHER: Is there a discount if purchasing more than 1 shirt to be shipped at the same time?


----------



## Mvskokee (Nov 12, 2007)

tell me where to buy son


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

it depends. It may work out to a buck less per extra shirt. I was going to payback the price difference. I had to come up with a price to put down and the only factor is the shipping. So if you place an order and you pay the $15 per shirt if there is a difference in the shipping cost in your favor you will be getting the rest of the money back via paypal. but its safe to say if you order a bunch of shirts to one address you will be getting a few dollars back.


----------



## scotty93801 (Nov 12, 2007)

Is there a way to get 1 with a pocket ? If you can I'll take 2
Thanks Scott


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

scotty93801 said:


> Is there a way to get 1 with a pocket ? If you can I'll take 2
> Thanks Scott


the design wont fit with a pocket sorry. :?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 12, 2007)

I can safely speak for COWHER that the design is final. No modifications, changes, add-on's, etc. can be made to this design.

Thanks


----------



## playlboi (Nov 12, 2007)

man those shirts look great, too bad i've always disliked the color red. i don't know why, but red seems to be ok on any given reptile! lol


----------



## COWHER (Nov 12, 2007)

Come on you know you want one :lol: 8) 8) :lol: or four!


----------



## playlboi (Nov 12, 2007)

haha, that is true. i might just end up getting one, despite the fact that it has red in it!


----------



## MMRR - jif (Nov 13, 2007)

Placed my order this morning! Can't wait!


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 13, 2007)

Just to be clear you want us just to send the money via paypal with all the information through PayPal? No PM or anything?


----------



## COWHER (Nov 13, 2007)

what ever you want PuffDragon I'm taking good notes on the orders but if y'all want to be safe you can send me a pm too but you will not be added to my print list till I see your user name on my paypal. So far I only have MMRR-jif. A confirmation will be sent at the end of the day that you place your order, so she will be getting her confirmation soon. :lol: :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Nov 18, 2007)

I ONLY have 2 orders???? i thought we were proud of the site??!! come on guys this will be late for Christmas but still a good gift!!!! lol lets get these orders placed!!! :lol: :lol: :lol: 8) 8) :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 18, 2007)

We'll be ordering 2 but we're doing the Christmas shopping first. I'm getting a new digital camera!!! Canon S3 IS!!

The last day to order is Dec 30th right?? I'm assuming this is a pre-order, they won't be ordered until then right??


----------



## COWHER (Nov 18, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> The last day to order is Dec 30th right?? I'm assuming this is a pre-order, they won't be ordered until then right??


 You are correct my brotha from anotha motha :lol:


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 18, 2007)

I am going to order some!! I have been trying to get a hold of Matt, he just won't answer his phone LOLOLOL.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 18, 2007)

COWHER said:


> DaveDragon said:
> 
> 
> > The last day to order is Dec 30th right?? I'm assuming this is a pre-order, they won't be ordered until then right??
> ...


OK mate from a neighbor state!!! 

We'll order some mid next month.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 18, 2007)

VARNYARD said:


> I am going to order some!! I have been trying to get a hold of Matt, he just won't answer his phone LOLOLOL.


 Well Bobby if I wasn't so damn addicted to your site I wouldent have to take my wife out all night long and spend time with her to keep her from divorcing me :roll: :roll: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Mike (Nov 18, 2007)

I'll be ordering soon.


----------



## PuffDragon (Nov 18, 2007)

soon!


----------



## Dragon_girl (Nov 20, 2007)

they look awsome, too bad i cant get one 
-mel


----------



## dorton (Nov 20, 2007)

I've ordered 1 for now, but may go ahead, and order a couple more.

Cowher,
I have been on chat or on the phone w/people from here for the last couple of nights, and last night my wife was mad as a firecracker!
So I guess I'll try taking her out to dinner and see if that will calm her down a little. If I could find a hobby she liked to fill the time I mess with reptiles, I'd be in good shape!


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 20, 2007)

dorton said:


> I have been on chat or on the phone w/people from here for the last couple of nights, and last night my wife was mad as a firecracker!
> So I guess I'll try taking her out to dinner and see if that will calm her down a little. If I could find a hobby she liked to fill the time I mess with reptiles, I'd be in good shape!


I guess I've got a good wife. She's just as interested in the reptiles as I am. WE BOTH spent 3.5 hours on the phone last night talking to Bobby!! :mrgreen:


----------



## dorton (Nov 20, 2007)

Yes, you are lucky. So far I have been working on my wife for over a year, and the closest she has come to holding one is she has touched the side of a couple of my pythons with one finger. It really kind of aggrivates me for her to have such an irrational fear. I am terrified of spiders, but if she had one and wanted me to get used to it, I would do it for her no questions asked.


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 20, 2007)

My wife BOUGHT half the herps we have!! Including the latest male Blue Tegu. I bought her our female Blue Tegu for our 15th anniversary.


----------



## dorton (Nov 20, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> My wife BOUGHT half the herps we have!! Including the latest male Blue Tegu. I bought her our female Blue Tegu for our 15th anniversary.



Does she need another husband?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 20, 2007)

dorton said:


> Does she need another husband?


YEA!!! YOU can pay her bills!! :mrgreen:


----------



## dorton (Nov 20, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> dorton said:
> 
> 
> > Does she need another husband?
> ...



Can I borrow a $100 till I pay you back?


----------



## DaveDragon (Nov 20, 2007)

On second thought, you're alot closer to her mother in New Hope, just outside of Raleigh. She HATES lizards and snakes!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Nov 20, 2007)

DaveDragon said:


> On second thought, you're alot closer to her mother in New Hope, just outside of Raleigh. She HATES lizards and snakes!!



There ya go Dorton!! :roll: 

:lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Guest (Nov 20, 2007)

Too broke to get our shirts.  We'll see how the overtime comes in.


----------



## dorton (Nov 20, 2007)

The one thing I can do without is another mother inlaw :lol: 

Mine came up from mexico this spring and stayed almost through summer :cry: 

I love them, just not at my house


----------



## greentriple (Nov 20, 2007)

You guys are killing me, I can't stop LOL!!!

My wife wont touch the herps, but thinks they are cute and encourages me. She hates all my time on the internet, so now I waste it at work and pay more attention to her at home.

Dorton, you can have my mother-in-law as well.

Dave, 3.5 hours I hope you all have the same cellphone provider? Make sure your wife aint talking to him alone :wink: 

My grandfather told me to marry a woman who was so proud she would not let me work. I should have listened.


----------



## All_American (Nov 24, 2007)

Great looking shirt, too bad I don't like large logo's on the front of the shirts. But hey one day you may switch it up with the larger logo on the back and a smaller logo on the front someday.

Cudo's on the design too.
ED


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Nov 30, 2007)

Still taking orders?


----------



## RehabRalphy (Nov 30, 2007)

WhiskeyTango said:


> Still taking orders?



I believe the deadline is December 30 for the first orders. 8)


----------



## WhiskeyTango (Nov 30, 2007)

great I think I will order one.


----------



## COWHER (Nov 30, 2007)

COWHER said:


> All shirts sizes, small, medium, large, and extra large, will be $15 TOTAL! that is shipped to your door.
> The tegutalk staff has worked out this deal so we can keep the cost to you the tegutalk community down.
> the shirts are going to be a 50/50 blend so they will not have much shrinkage at all. they will be black shirts with white and red designs. Unfortunately what you see is what you will get. I can not do custom shirts because it will put our special deal in jeopardy,(when given a mile you don't want to ask for the world.) By the way I designed these shirts for free :shock: , the printing will be free :shock: , all that you are paying for is the shirt, the ink cost, and shipping, THATS IT 8) :lol: 8) ! no one is making any money off of these shirts this is for all of us.
> So here is what they will look like!
> ...



just a refresher... yup you got 31 days to order now. :wink:


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Dec 2, 2007)

Anyway to just do a paypal link up ???? I don't know any other way to use pay pal than the buy it now option on ebay hahhaa


----------



## COWHER (Dec 2, 2007)

Can anyone explain how to use paypal? i a rookie at it myself so if some one could help that would be awesome!!!


----------



## aj12790 (Dec 10, 2007)

Just log on to paypal and go to send money and then type in the e-mail address where you would like to send the money.Real easy...


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Dec 11, 2007)

Ok well I have given it a try and hope it goes to the right person or persons hahaha


----------



## COWHER (Dec 14, 2007)

DaremoAlpha i received your payment, yet it has not cleared maybe you forgot to put money into your account...?


----------



## COWHER (Dec 14, 2007)

Only 15 more days!!!!!!!!!





COWHER said:


> All shirts sizes, small, medium, large, and extra large, will be $15 TOTAL! that is shipped to your door.
> The tegutalk staff has worked out this deal so we can keep the cost to you the tegutalk community down.
> the shirts are going to be a 50/50 blend so they will not have much shrinkage at all. they will be black shirts with white and red designs. Unfortunately what you see is what you will get. I can not do custom shirts because it will put our special deal in jeopardy,(when given a mile you don't want to ask for the world.) By the way I designed these shirts for free :shock: , the printing will be free :shock: , all that you are paying for is the shirt, the ink cost, and shipping, THATS IT 8) :lol: 8) ! no one is making any money off of these shirts this is for all of us.
> So here is what they will look like!
> ...




all orders outside the contennental USA received before these updated instructions WILL still be honored. :wink:


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Dec 15, 2007)

Just what exactly does continental USA mean anyway?
Is that where Alaska and Hawai don't get squat?
It was a Canadian order that did this I just know it hehehe


----------



## COWHER (Dec 15, 2007)

I can ship to anyone but I can not guarantee a price. So that makes it hard to pay. 
I could have people pay the $11.00 us dollars per small to large shirt and the excess cost for the xtra large shirts and so on. and when it is time for shipping, a custom quote could be sent to them for the extra shipping costs. 
I do not want to do this because its a lot of work for me to do. I am printing the shirts myself and also designed the shirts myself and shipping them off myself. As stated before no one is making a dime off these shirts not even the print company that is letting me use their silk screen presses for free!
These shirts are for the TeguTalk Family they stand for all of our hard work and loyalty and most of all the truth. I don't have many orders so I will still honor the orders out of the USA but for me to do custom quotes on shipping is just waaaaaayyy to time consuming. I am sorry but I can only do what I have time for.
I hope one day we will be able to ship globally but that day has not come yet :cry: 

thanks for all your orders and remember the more people who order the more chance there is to get some money back!! the more shirts I order (from "fruit of the loom" or "gildan" or whoever) the cheaper they are a piece :wink: :wink: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## COWHER (Dec 17, 2007)

8) 8) 8) 13 MORE DAYS!!!!!!! 8) 8) 8)


----------



## COWHER (Dec 17, 2007)

12 days left!!!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 20, 2007)

10 days left!!!!!!!!! Hurry!!!!!!!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 24, 2007)

:shock: :shock: _*6 DAYS!!!!!!! THATS IT!!!!!! 6 DAYS!!!!!!!!!*_ :shock: :shock:


----------



## DaveDragon (Dec 24, 2007)

Next Friday!!!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 26, 2007)

this is a bump to the top only 4 days more


----------



## PuffDragon (Dec 26, 2007)

OMGotz when will they actually be shipped out?>


----------



## COWHER (Dec 26, 2007)

absolutely no later then the end of January. but printing will be done the first week of January so most likely you will get them by the second week of January :wink: or at least thats the plan lol


----------



## VARNYARD (Dec 29, 2007)

Tomorrow is the deadline, if you want one in this order contact Cowher.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 30, 2007)

Thats right! Orders end midnight Monday eastern standard time.


----------



## COWHER (Dec 31, 2007)

Orders end today!!!


----------



## COWHER (Dec 31, 2007)

*Ordering is now closed*
Thank all of you for your orders I'll be getting the shirts ordered on Wednesday and then will be shipping soon after that. keep an eye out for the video of the first ever tegutalk shirt getting printed, it will be posted on youtube and a link will be posted in this thread. Thanks every one for your support and orders


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Jan 1, 2008)

And as soon as it comes off the press it has to hand on a hot looking model to showcase it and maybe be autographed by COWHER as well.... after all it will be a collectors item.

Just my thoughts hahaha


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 1, 2008)

DaremoAlpha said:


> And as soon as it comes off the press it has to hand on a hot looking model to showcase it and maybe be autographed by COWHER as well.... after all it will be a collectors item.
> 
> Just my thoughts hahaha


Or his wife could show it. She has a very nice smile. :wink:


----------



## COWHER (Jan 1, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> DaremoAlpha said:
> 
> 
> > And as soon as it comes off the press it has to hand on a hot looking model to showcase it and maybe be autographed by COWHER as well.... after all it will be a collectors item.
> ...


 hmmmmmmmmm i might just do that lololol


----------



## reptileszz (Jan 3, 2008)

Oops too late as usual. I guess I will have to wait til the second printing. I kept thinking I had plenty of time and then forgot over the holiday. 

Carole


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 9, 2008)

when is the next printing? i would like to get one.


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 9, 2008)

Where's the video of the shirts being printed??!!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 9, 2008)

the shirts have been ordered but are not in yet :cry: I'm calling tomorrow to get an update on the ordering if its going to be long i'll just switch from fruit of the loom to Hanes or something and see what manufacturer is going to be quicker


----------



## dorton (Jan 10, 2008)

Woo Hoo, Hanes!! The Hanes Plant is here in WS.
Take your time, they will get there, when they get there.


----------



## ticoguy14 (Jan 11, 2008)

Can I still order a shirt? Or Im I to late.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 11, 2008)

your too late sorry ill be opening orders again for june in a month or too


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 15, 2008)

Any luck with the original company?


----------



## COWHER (Jan 15, 2008)

yup they are being printed this week. video will be up by this weekend 
:dan :app :cheers :app :dan


----------



## dorton (Jan 15, 2008)

Awesome


----------



## COWHER (Jan 18, 2008)

unfortunately the print shop printed our shirts with out me so there is no video. :ikiyo Also they were a few shirts short. witch they will print. It will just take another week. Only 2 orders will be held back so most orders will be sent out. :imso By the way If anyone knows of an online print shop that can do our shirts next time. they will be considered as long as they save us $$$

OK so here is the good news we got all but 2 orders ready to ship!!!!!


----------



## dorton (Jan 18, 2008)

Awesome! They look great, but um if it pooped on that one, you can have it


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 20, 2008)

They look great Matt, you done an awesome job!! Thanks bro!!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Bobby I wish things went smoother but hey it is what it is


----------



## dorton (Jan 20, 2008)

I think you did a fine job, thanks


----------



## maddogg9019 (Jan 21, 2008)

they look awesome!!! Count me in for the next order


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 21, 2008)

We should have a open design for the next t-shirt and let everyone vote on their favorite one! I think that would be fun.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 21, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> We should have a open design for the next t-shirt and let everyone vote on their favorite one! I think that would be fun.



Thats up to Bobby. I must say I put a lot of work into these shirts. Designing shirts has some rules you need to follow also, the way it is created and then the way colors are separated ect. ect... I was hoping to Keep these shirts around for a wile its kinda my big contribution to the site and to bobby. But again its all up to the Bobster it his site after all.


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 21, 2008)

I like the shirt a lot! I can't wait to get mine so that I can wear it at the NARBC show in Texas next month! Thanks, Cowher!!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 21, 2008)

COWHER said:


> PuffDragon said:
> 
> 
> > We should have a open design for the next t-shirt and let everyone vote on their favorite one! I think that would be fun.
> ...


 Oh no doubt Matt. I really like the shirts too! That's why I got one. I was just trying to think of ways to get people involved with the site. :-D


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 24, 2008)

GOT OURS TODAY!!! Looks great!!! Thanks Cowher!!! I'm going to wear it to my son's Scout meeting tonight.


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 24, 2008)

Ditto got mine too!!! Flaunt em if ya got em!! Pic soon....


----------



## COWHER (Jan 24, 2008)

:roon :roon :roon yes yes yes!!!! PICS!!!!!!!!! :roon :roon :roon :roon


----------



## ZEKE (Jan 24, 2008)

i didnt get one cause i was too late to order it. :hifit


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 24, 2008)

I did not get mine yet  :shhe


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 24, 2008)

Me either, and I was one of the first to order! WWAAAAAA!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 24, 2008)

Nerd Alert! :viga 





Emo Alert :blblbl


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 24, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


>


Is your hair where the "Puff" part of your nym comes from?? :mrgreen: 

I wore mine to my son's Scout meeting and had a few inquires. I wouldn't want to scare anyone with a picture of me wearing it, and since Puff already has...


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 24, 2008)

hahaah lmao dude. i'm just trying to grow my hair out and I pulled it out crazy for the pic. If you wanna know where the "puff" came from just check the name thread lol


----------



## RehabRalphy (Jan 24, 2008)

havent got mine yet either


----------



## COWHER (Jan 24, 2008)

lmao dude that is a awesome pic lol


----------



## DaveDragon (Jan 25, 2008)

I like the demonic one!!


----------



## DZLife (Jan 25, 2008)

I'd love to order one....can't wait for the next availability!


----------



## COWHER (Jan 25, 2008)

Next order cycle Starts in March and ends in the middle of July I will get the exact details and post them before then.. Also orders outside of the USA will be taken but please keep in mind that the end product will be very pricey due to the shipping.. but if you want to pay it then you should be allowed to have one.. 

Bobby and one other person in Canada are the only ones who were not shipped out due to the printer not filling the order 100% they will be shipped as soon as the printer finishes the shirts.


----------



## VARNYARD (Jan 25, 2008)

COWHER said:


> Bobby and one other person in Canada are the only ones who were not shipped out due to the printer not filling the order 100% they will be shipped as soon as the printer finishes the shirts.



This is an outrage, OMG, please tell me it is not so!!

Just kidding, I can wait I guess,,,,,,, :roll: :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 25, 2008)

Still don't have mine.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 25, 2008)

dave and joe got theirs cuz im in Massachusetts and they are in Jersey and CT so im guessing you guys will get them next week


----------



## dorton (Jan 27, 2008)

I got mine thursday. Thanks Matt!
They look great! I left to go out of town, and didn''t get back till 4am this morning, otherwise I would of thanked you earlier.


----------



## COWHER (Jan 27, 2008)

Dorton!!!!!!! pics!!!!!!! lol


----------



## MMRR - jif (Jan 28, 2008)

Got mine today! It rocks! I'm taking it to the NARBC show in Texas next month, do a little advertising for Tegutalk!


----------



## PuffDragon (Jan 28, 2008)

Great, I'm the only dork who posted a pic. :shfo


----------



## COWHER (Jan 28, 2008)

Joe in my opinion you rock for posting a picture!!!!!
btw if any one has not received there shirts please pm me...


----------



## DaremoAlpha (Feb 6, 2008)

Never fails ... the Canadian always gets left to last hahaha 
Oh well last is not forgotten at least.

COWHER when the shirt gets here and if I really like it more than what I already do just by the great pics... chances are I may order a bulk number from you if it can be done and personally I really don't care what the shipping cost is for quality products because at least I know it is coming.


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 6, 2008)

I have not got mine yet either, lol!! :lol: 

We are working on setting it up where you can order them when ever you wish. This is how we are going to do it:
<!-- m --><a class="postlink" href="http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=965">http://www.tegutalk.com/forum/viewtopic.php?t=965</a><!-- m -->


----------



## COWHER (Feb 6, 2008)

sorry guys they went out monday..... as for getting the shirts in bulk.. Bobby proposed the idea of using that site and I loved the idea.. plus we can put the logo on other things besides shirts.. if you wanna order a bunch from there do it up!!


----------



## VARNYARD (Feb 17, 2008)

Matt, did mine come back to you? I have not got mine yet.


----------



## PuffDragon (Mar 31, 2008)

Ummm I'm the only sap with enough courage to post a pic of myself in the world renowned Tegu Talk t-shirt....



Show em if you got em!


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 1, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> Ummm I'm the only sap with enough courage to post a pic of myself in the world renowned Tegu Talk t-shirt....
> 
> 
> 
> Show em if you got em!


I think you scared everyone with that pic!!! :mrgreen:


----------



## DaveDragon (Apr 1, 2008)

I think Bobby is trying to set up selling TeguTalk stuff through CafePress but isn't it time to start taking orders for more t-shirts?? There must be almost 150 more members than when the original order was placed.


----------



## rule6660 (Apr 1, 2008)

I need one!!!!!


----------



## Azaleah (May 22, 2008)

If there is still a waiting list being made for shirts, I want to order one. How exactly do I do so?


----------



## ZEKE (May 22, 2008)

yeah i want one too. how do i get one?


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 22, 2008)

I would like one too. Its funny that this was brought up because I was just saying to myself that I missed out on the last order but hopefully I can get one.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 22, 2008)

Hmmm... I was thinking about asking too.

I got a couple from the first order. They were silk screened and very well done. Bobby was talking about having TeguTalk products being available through Cafe Press but many people said their t-shirts were iron on transfers and of low quality. Maybe Cowher will get some silk screened again.


----------



## Azaleah (May 22, 2008)

DaveDragon said:


> Hmmm... I was thinking about asking too.
> 
> I got a couple from the first order. They were silk screened and very well done. Bobby was talking about having TeguTalk products being available through Cafe Press but many people said their t-shirts were iron on transfers and of low quality. Maybe Cowher will get some silk screened again.



I just wanted to confirm that Cafe Press is very bad quality that are just done with iron on transfers. I learned that the hard way a few years back.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 22, 2008)

Well guys I am open to suggestions, I am more than willing to listen if you guys can think of a better option.


----------



## BOOSTFEEN (May 22, 2008)

That would be awesome I would love to get one for my wife and I. I guess hopefully bobby or cowher will let us know if we can get more


----------



## Azaleah (May 22, 2008)

What did COWHER do last time? And why can't we do that again?


----------



## RehabRalphy (May 27, 2008)

Well, I paid Cowher last time in a trade sort of deal. He's going to be leaving soon and probably wont have time to do it again.


----------



## DaveDragon (May 28, 2008)

I've offered to handle ordering them this time. I'm waiting to here back from Bobby and Cowher for info on where they were bought last time.

Stay tuned!!


----------



## Kazzy (May 28, 2008)

Good luck! I want one...or 3...lol


----------



## DaveDragon (May 28, 2008)

Hopefully we'll start a new thread to pre-order shirts soon.


----------



## PuffDragon (May 28, 2008)

I think it would be cool to have open design on the next T-shirt and then vote for the best one and make it into a t-shirt. Some guidelines would have to be put into effect though because the more colors and design space=more money.


----------



## Azaleah (May 28, 2008)

PuffDragon said:


> I think it would be cool to have open design on the next T-shirt and then vote for the best one and make it into a t-shirt. Some guidelines would have to be put into effect though because the more colors and design space=more money.



Thats a cool idea. I'd be down for that.


----------



## VARNYARD (May 28, 2008)

Well we are working on getting some made, but if we are going to work on changing the designs, it will be longer to get them done.


----------



## ZEKE (May 28, 2008)

i think we should stick with the same design. its cool.

hey are there any magnets left? i would like one if there are any left.


----------

